# Durée de vie d'un disque dur



## iBook12" (10 Mars 2007)

Voici mon souci.

Mon iBook aura 3 ans en mai... et j'ai pas mal de dossiers, photos et musique...

Je crains que mon DD meurt... quelle est la durée de vie d'un disque dur ?

... en moyenne, j'utilise mon iBook 1h30 par jour...


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Mars 2007)

Il y a foule de sujets qui causent de &#231;a et chacun se r&#233;p&#232;te . 

Donc, comme lu ici, ailleurs et l&#224; encore, un DD c'est tout m&#233;canique et &#231;a peut claquer au bout de quelques mois, quelques ann&#233;es, ou jamais. Le temps que tu l'utilises importe peu, mais les d&#233;marrages successifs joueraient un r&#244;le dans sa dur&#233;e de vie, tout comme les pr&#233;cautions que tu prends-ou pas- quand tu te ballades avec.

Le mien "grattait" il y a quelques temps (il a 3 ans), je me suis empress&#233;e d'acheter un DD externe bootable. Pendant une semaine, je n'ai fonctionn&#233; qu'avec ce nouveau DD externe. Apr&#232;s ce repos et quelque maintenance, il ne gratte plus. Je comprends pas tout mais je suis ravie.

 Sauvegarde. C'est le mot cl&#233;. A mon avis.


----------



## iBook12" (10 Mars 2007)

Oué, faut que je m'achète un DD externe...

... c'est quand même plusieurs milliers de photos, des dossiers importants et qqu gigas de musique... ça vaut la peine d'acheter un DD externe


----------



## whereismymind (10 Mars 2007)

Tu peux espérer que ça dure encore assez longtemps normalement. Si je vois mon DD externe qui tourne très souvent, il a déjà 4 ans. Mais étant un peu parano, je m'arrange pour pas dépasser 5 ans.


----------



## jfpillon (11 Mars 2007)

J'ai eu bien de déboires avec des disques durs, internes et externes.
- 1ère conclusion : plus c'est puissant, complexe, "moderne", élaboré... plus c'est fragile ;
- 2ème conclusion : la marque n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la longévité ;
- 3ème conclusion : il semblerait que la qualité du courant électrique ait beaucoup d'importance ou si le flux électrique est irrégulier que la qualité de l'alimen soit primordiale. J'ai un pote qui a monté des onduleurs sur ses machines et est persuadé que ça leur sauve la vie.

On verra à l'usage mais le concept my book de western digital m'a l'air pas mal.


----------



## divoli (11 Mars 2007)

iBook12";4199157 a dit:
			
		

> Oué, faut que je m'achète un DD externe...



Et quitte à faire, choisis-le avec une connexion firewire, ce qui permet d'avoir un dd bootable...


----------



## plovemax (11 Mars 2007)

jfpillon a dit:


> J'ai eu bien de déboires avec des disques durs, internes et externes.
> - 1ère conclusion : plus c'est puissant, complexe, "moderne", élaboré... plus c'est fragile ;
> - 2ème conclusion : la marque n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la longévité ;
> - 3ème conclusion : il semblerait que la qualité du courant électrique ait beaucoup d'importance ou si le flux électrique est irrégulier que la qualité de l'alimen soit primordiale. J'ai un pote qui a monté des onduleurs sur ses machines et est persuadé que ça leur sauve la vie.
> ...




Mon expérience personnelle irait dans le même sens
Des ordis qui ont presque dix ans et toujours le même disque dur. La palme revenant à mon LC630 qui fonctionne toujours avec le même disque depuis 11 ans  Bon il faut dire qu'il n'est plus trop sollicité ces dernières années  
D'autres qui ont eu leur disque changé, la palme revenant au dernier PC de mon bureau qui en est à sont troisième disque en trois ans


----------



## iBook12" (11 Mars 2007)

JFPillon > Sur un portable, la batterie fait office d'onduleur ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Sauvegarde. C'est le mot clé. A mon avis.



Et tout est dit...  
Surtout que les photos et la musique, ça ne bouge pas, donc sauvegarde sur CD en double ou triple si tu es parano  :rateau:. 
Et en plus ça libère de la place disque   

Sinon, j'ai changé le mien au bout de 4 ans, mais parce qu'il était plein  .


----------



## jfpillon (11 Mars 2007)

iBook12";4199310 a dit:
			
		

> JFPillon > Sur un portable, la batterie fait office d'onduleur ?



J'aimerais bien pouvoir te dire oui, mais je n'en suis pas compl&#232;tement s&#251;r et je me pose la m&#234;me question au niveau des alim externes qui alimentent la plupart des accessoires qu'on branche sur nos machines. Hors sujet mais je le glisse chaque fois qu'on parle des probl&#232;mes &#233;lectriques : en cas d'orage m&#233;fiez-vous du r&#233;seau t&#233;l&#233;phonique et des remont&#233;es de foudre. Vive le wifi.


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2007)

iBook12";4199145 a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon souci.
> 
> Mon iBook aura 3 ans en mai... et j'ai pas mal de dossiers, photos et musique...
> 
> ...



Google est un gros consommateur de disque dur , ils ont m&#234;me fait une &#233;tude sur leurs dur&#233;e de vie, en gros (mais tr&#232;s gros) 20 &#37; de leurs disques dur meurent dans les 3 ans, ils utilisent des disques dur de serveur, donc haut de gamme et ayant "en th&#233;orie" une dur&#233;e de vie sup&#233;rieurs aux disque grand public ...


----------



## HmJ (11 Mars 2007)

Petit rappel : ce qui use un DD, ce n'est pas de l'utiliser, c'est de l'allumer et eteindre. Atteindre une vitesse de 4200, 5400, 7200 tpm ou plus en quelques secondes, c'est mecaniquement stressant. Par contre, continuer sur sa lancee, pas de soucis.

Bref : eviter d'allumer 5 fois par jours son ordi ou de passer son temps a le mettre en veille/reveiller. Chez moi il reste allume en permanence.


----------



## whereismymind (11 Mars 2007)

Durée de vie supérieure a la moyenne certes mais j'imagine que l'utilisation qu'ils en font, contrairement à la plupart d'entre nous doit être très intensive.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mars 2007)

Il faut toujours, toujours, avoir un backup de ses donn&#233;es. Dur&#233;e de vie faible ou non, personne n'est &#224; l'abri de la chute, du vol, de la m*rde improbable et je ne sais quoi d'autres.


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Google est un gros consommateur de disque dur , ils ont même fait une étude sur leurs durée de vie, en gros (mais très gros) 20 % de leurs disques dur meurent dans les 3 ans, ils utilisent des disques dur de serveur, donc haut de gamme et ayant "en théorie" une durée de vie supérieurs aux disque grand public ...



je rajouterai que changeant régulièrement des disques dur je constate aussi des chiffres semblable , on rappelera que Mac/PC, machine grand public/serveur/pro c'est toujours les mêmes marques de disque dur, faite vos sauvegarde


----------



## iBook12" (6 Août 2007)

J'constate tout de m&#234;me qu'Apple met du bon mat&#233;riel dans ses ordis... contrairement &#224; certaines marques PC (Dell, Acer,...)


----------



## David_b (6 Août 2007)

iBook12";4355000 a dit:
			
		

> J'constate tout de m&#234;me qu'Apple met du bon mat&#233;riel dans ses ordis... contrairement &#224; certaines marques PC (Dell, Acer,...)



tu diras &#231;a aux 3 disques qui ont rendus l'&#226;me et qui ont &#233;t&#233; chang&#233;s par Apple dans mon MacPro &#226;g&#233; de 2 mois  (sur onduleur)
D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, mon DELL 9200 n'a pas eu la moindre panne en 1an et quelques...


----------

